# Headphone suggestion on 12,000 INR budget



## s4swadhin (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm totally frustrated by paying again and again for my Bose AE2's ear padding. From last night cable also giving problem. So I need suggestions for a low maintenance headphone under 12K INR. Currently I am thinking about Grado SR80e, but I am not sure about their service in India.  

        Things I need in a headphone are detailed sound, light weight, replaceable parts should be cheap (not thousands like Bose), Bass is not important, good cable. 

         For help these are the music I often listen to. Classic rock, Sufi


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 19, 2015)

Sennheiser HD 558 or Audio Technica ATH-M50X assuming you are buying from India. For Grados do not look below the SR225i at Rs 12K or better if you can source the 325i IMHO.


----------



## sidster (Jan 19, 2015)

I would suggest you to look at sony mdr-7506, although I personally don't like the sound signature. Currently I own audio technica ath-m50x and I love them. Btw grado's leak sound.


----------



## s4swadhin (Jan 20, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Sennheiser HD 558 or Audio Technica ATH-M50X assuming you are buying from India. For Grados do not look below the SR225i at Rs 12K or better if you can source the 325i IMHO.



Thank you very much. Due to flashy big writings on Audio Technica ATH-M50X I can't buy it and Grado 325e is out of reach for now . After reading fews reviews on your first suggestion I think HD 558 will be the right and best option. As Sennheiser is having dedicated Indian website and store so support will be there too. But heart says Grado SR225e because of the classic coolness. 

Sennheiser HD 558 (Brain) vs Grado  SR225e (Heart) 

- - - Updated - - -



sidster said:


> I would suggest you to look at sony mdr-7506, although I personally don't like the sound signature. Currently I own audio technica ath-m50x and I love them. Btw grado's leak sound.



        Thank you, It's for home use so sound leak is not an issue for me. Sony is a 63 ohm headphone, it will need an amplifier to run properly from portable media player/mobile phone.(Looks like it is a semi-pro monitoring headphone).


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 20, 2015)

[MENTION=303679]s4swadhin[/MENTION] Let Head Rule this time but be a lion heart next time when its the 325i !

Another Heart thing Denon Quality Globe Cruiser AH-NCW500 Wireless Over Ear Headphone (Silver Brown) - Buy Online @ Rs.6028/- | Snapdeal


----------



## s4swadhin (Jan 20, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> [MENTION=303679]s4swadhin[/MENTION] Let Head Rule this time but be a lion heart next time when its the 325i !
> 
> Another Heart thing Denon Quality Globe Cruiser AH-NCW500 Wireless Over Ear Headphone (Silver Brown) - Buy Online @ Rs.6028/- | Snapdeal



          [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION], Who knows there will be a good next time or not. Contacted Grado Lab US, they linked me to an authorized distributor in India. Now getting the new SR325  . Thanks for the push to the next level


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 20, 2015)

Attaboy!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 26, 2015)

Hmm how about Sennheiser Momentum they are sold today in Amazon at very good price


----------

